

FbFund Finalist, Live Music Discovery Site Seeks Technical Cofounder - jhwin

fbFund Finalist, Live Music Discovery Site Seeks Technical Cofounder<p>About us:<p>- We're  fbFund 2009 finalists.
- We graduated from Stanford University in an entrepreneurship focused
Master's program that spanned coursework from the Graduate School of
Business, the Hasso Plattner Institute of Design, and Stanford HCI.
- We're well connected to the music industry, from music startup veterans to
the major ticket distributors.
- We're passionate about live music, and hungry to attack the $4.2B primary
ticketing market.
- Above all, we're here to build great products and user experiences.<p>About you:<p>- You're as opinionated about software as you are about music.
- You rock out every morning to the tune of your own calling, even if that
morning begins at noon.
- You do it because you love it.
- Code is your calling—music, your muse.<p>We're artists, creators, coders, and shakers of music on the web.
Our mission is to connect people to live music experiences—and the artists
behind them—with affection.
Help us revolutionize the way people discover new shows.
Let's talk music.<p>Contact johnny at damntheradio.com.<p>Reqs:<p>-Experience developing, launching, and scaling web applications
-Experience leading and managing technical teams
-User-focused product creator with pointers to projects you've accomplished
-Expertise in JavaScript, HTTP, HTML/DOM, CSS, and Flash
-Command of programming on a web server: Python, Ruby, Java, C++, etc.
-Proficiency with Fireworks, Photoshop, etc.
-Knowledgeable foundation in interaction design principles
-Great written communication and documentation abilities
======
icey
Is location important? If so, what is your location? (I'm assuming SFO or
thereabouts, but I figure it is worth asking.)

~~~
jhwin
location is important. our location is the mission district of san francisco.

